
Ask HN: What is a good tech stack for a startup in 2020? - funerr
&quot;It depends.&quot;, you are correct. But, what is a &gt;probable&lt; good overall stack that you would use and why?<p>Talking about: SaaS, Web.
======
diwu1989
Frontend should definitely be something along the lines of Typescript and
React. Typescript's typing support is a good investment for long term UI dev
productivity as the project scales.

Native desktop client could utilize the same stack via Electron.

Backend could start with Python using a popular all-in-one framework like
Django to begin with, and scale towards micro-service architecture over time
as components grow in complexity.

Heroku is a good all-in-one infrastructure service that takes care of dev-ops
for the first year.

------
0xy
This is probably going to be unpopular, but whichever stack helps you ship
fastest. If you're deploying microservices as a brand-new startup, you're
absolutely doing it wrong.

Like others have mentioned, React+TS on the frontend is a great start. On the
backend it depends on how technical your team is but Laravel/PHP or Node+TS is
easy.

The best stack is the one you can actually ship fast. If your v1 isn't a messy
disaster, then you're moving way too slowly.

~~~
funerr
Thanks!

------
DLA
Frontend: Typescript/React. Epic CSS and all sorts of beautiful pages and UI
parts TailwindUI.com.

Backend: Golang (Go) and a good framework like Gorilla.

------
pgt
Clojure + Datomic & ClojureScript + DataScript

